# Multicolor flake, anyone done it?



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Had this idea at work today. I know people do multicolor flake with like colors.. but has anyone done a full flake job with 5 different colors.. like red, green, blue, purple, gold.. etc, all mixed together?? 

I really want to try it.. but I need a car or something to paint first. So has anyone else done something like this?


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

clutch1 said:


> Had this idea at work today. I know people do multicolor flake with like colors.. but has anyone done a full flake job with 5 different colors.. like red, green, blue, purple, gold.. etc, all mixed together??
> 
> I really want to try it.. but I need a car or something to paint first. So has anyone else done something like this?


are you asking have they done patterns wit those colors??? or have they like actually thrown them all together and sprayed them?


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

not all flake and base colors look good. im pretty sure youll end up with it looking like the paint has a bunch of dust particles in it till you look at it in the sun. 

Why not just go with some color shifting flake??

or shoot a test panel and see for yourself. just be sure to post some pics


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

the prizm flake changes like five different colors... unity CC. Phoenix chapter has a regal that is black with the prizm flake, i think you would probably get a better result from that than mixing a bunch of flake but like tearitup said do a test panel and see for your self and post pics so we can see


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

If u wanna have a flip flop flake I would use some of sparkle efx cocaine flake. That flake is like a rainbow flake on LSD. I'm gonna spray some in a min so u and everyone can see. I'll post it up tonight.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

bad angle but here is a picture i stole from the unity CC thread I am sure there is a better picture in there somewhere


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> If u wanna have a flip flop flake I would use some of sparkle efx cocaine flake. That flake is like a rainbow flake on LSD. I'm gonna spray some in a min so u and everyone can see. I'll post it up tonight.


:thumbsup:..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Indeed, I'm not talking about prizm flake, that stuff is cool, but I'm thinking this:










Except with flake.. lol. 
I'll just hit up Det and see how much it would be for some samples and see what I come up with!


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

if your going to do this, spray it over a black base, and use some prism flake too it makes it look better also make sure your sprays are even not just random or wavy, or misting flake cause it will look like shit.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

clutch1 said:


> Indeed, I'm not talking about prizm flake, that stuff is cool, but I'm thinking this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive done a whole lot of mixxing of flakes. but what i do is mix similar colors to come up wit my own signature blends (lil cocky lol) 


this is my sunburst blend.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

kokaine flake by sparkle efx over black base


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It's called rainbow flake, and it looks like shit.


Come to think of it, aren't rainbows associated with faggotry? 


Nuff said :nicoderm;


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

hotstuff5964 said:


> It's called rainbow flake, and it looks like shit.Come to think of it, aren't rainbows associated with faggotry? Nuff said :nicoderm;


 so is pink and names that boff woman and men use :scrutinize:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

Wah.....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

clutch1 said:


> Indeed, I'm not talking about prizm flake, that stuff is cool, but I'm thinking this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know i understood but i was just suggesting that one but try it out and post pics *elspock84* has a few blends but one thing that is for sure there is always a dominant color for it to look good


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> I know i understood but i was just suggesting that one but try it out and post pics *elspock84* has a few blends but one thing that is for sure there is always a dominant color for it to look good


 Yeah always add more of one color to make it look good.


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

imma paintn a 93 bigbody white with a blu pearl n the clear... ill post pics 2 show every1 wat its like:thumbsup:


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> ive done a whole lot of mixxing of flakes. but what i do is mix similar colors to come up wit my own signature blends (lil cocky lol)
> 
> 
> this is my sunburst blend.


that looks dope


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

elspock84 said:


> kokaine flake by sparkle efx over black base


This is kinda what I'm envisioning.. but with more flake so the black base beneath wouldn't show through, and actual different colors of flake in there, instead of the cocaine flake. Lol it's a good excuse to paint a model car like that or something someday I think.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

clutch1 said:


> This is kinda what I'm envisioning.. but with more flake so the black base beneath wouldn't show through, and actual different colors of flake in there, instead of the cocaine flake. Lol it's a good excuse to paint a model car like that or something someday I think.


heres a good example of what you want. this is my orangeless blend. this has 7 diffrent flakes mixed together wit orange flake being the dominant color.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> heres a good example of what you want. this is my orangeless blend. this has 7 diffrent flakes mixed together wit orange flake being the dominant color.


that right there is a bad ass mix , i got this blue /teal / purple sick multicolored flake i wana use  some foos dont like it because they think multy colored flake makes you a **** or some shit but , they dont be knowing thats some old school shit right there


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

danny chawps said:


> that right there is a bad ass mix , i got this blue /teal / purple sick multicolored flake i wana use  some foos dont like it because they think multy colored flake makes you a **** or some shit but , they dont be knowing thats some old school shit right there


man what they know bout that shit. since ive started making blends i cant spray a simple flake paint job. i need to mix other colors in it. it just looks a lot better. just mixxed these up today. 

gold rush 









and this one that still doesnt have a name.


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

elspock84 said:


> man what they know bout that shit. since ive started making blends i cant spray a simple flake paint job. i need to mix other colors in it. it just looks a lot better. just mixxed these up today.
> 
> gold rush
> 
> ...


they look good but the really like the green unnamed one


----------

